# M5 from the 'Star' movie is for sale



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Personally signed by Madonna

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6131&item=2453340440


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

This one comes with a 494HP engine!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Wasn't this given away in a drawing last year?


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

mwette said:


> This one comes with a 494HP engine!


It's been corrected. It's a standard 2001 M5--394 BHP.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Wasn't this given away in a drawing last year?


yep, he says so in the description

the owner actually posted here this a.m. too

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49906


----------

